# Cycling 100 miles per day for 7 days



## richboot (26 Jul 2011)

Newbie alert!



First post and I'm after some advice if possible people.



I've signed up for a ride from London to Berlin over 7 days but this isn't until next August 2012. Each day will be roughly 100 miles.



I'm in decent shape, weights twice a week and 5k run 3 times a week, but I haven't been on a bike since I was about 15 and I'm now 30.



I have a bike and gear I can use and my plan is to carry on with my exercise as usual but drop one run and get on the bike every Saturday morning. I plan to start on 20 miles then knock this up 5 miles each week.



Is this a sensible schedule or do I need to get on the bike more? Also even if by the event I can comfortably cycle 100 miles but haven't attempted more than 1 day in a row, will I really struggle?



Any pointers at all for any aspect of training or the actual event would be greatly appreciated.



Also how do I prevent my arse and cock and balls from getting ruined?



Cheers!


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2011)

Get on your bike  You'll find it a lot different from weight training and running, Good Luck


----------



## barongreenback (26 Jul 2011)

As an ex-runner who turned to cycling, spend more time on the bike. Running fitness does not necessary equate to cycling fitness.

As for the meat and two veg, good bike fit, nice padded shorts and some Assos cream (or similar) should set you right. Again though, miles in the saddle will help familiarise your arse with your saddle.


----------



## Tynan (26 Jul 2011)

what bike is 'a bike'?

google or search this forum for bike fit, mostly saddle position and height

get stuck in early, commute if possible and move up to longer rides, audaxes and social rides, perhaps with your local cycle club, they'll be a mine of information and tips

there's a lot to learn that will set you in good stead for your ride, none of it rocket science but important none the eless


----------



## Klaus (26 Jul 2011)

Are you sure it's just 700 miles? AA Route Planner suggests it around that mileage but based on Motorways.
100 miles daily is quite ambitious - without a rest day? Why the rush?
With your fitness you should be starting with thirty miles at least three days a week and up by ten.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Jul 2011)

They probably aren't cycling the channel :-)

eg London -> Harwich, 90 miles. Hook of Holland to Berlin < 500miles 

Btw, that doesn't sound fun to me. By day 4, eveyone is going to be in pain.


----------



## zexel (26 Jul 2011)

richboot said:


> Newbie alert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Decent shape doesn't actually mean that you can cycle 100m for seven days.

Yes you will struggle if you haven't at least put two days together. At least do 2 x 60 odd milers over two days, you will learn tons just from that. Most 'cyclists' can do a 100 miler if they pace it right. Doing it the next day, and the next.... you're asking for trouble. 

It will hurt whatever, (in every sense) but the more you do before, the less it will hurt to do it. 

You will need to make sure your bike fit (size/saddle/handlebar/position) is spot on. Any hint of uncomfortable-ness after 30 miles will feel like agony after a 100 miles. 

Start getting in those miles.....a lot of them!


----------



## Alun (26 Jul 2011)

zexel said:


> Start getting in those miles.....a lot of them!



+1

What sort of bike have you got? A full suspension MTB will make it much harder than a road bike.


----------



## rowan 46 (26 Jul 2011)

got to agree with everyone else more bike time needed before you do that. I used to cycle a lot about 3 or 4 50 miles journeys a week that was until I started doing 250 in a weekend I was no good until about the Thursday after. 100 miles in a day is not that hard ( it wasn't then) 100 miles day after day is another thing entirely.


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Jul 2011)

As well as the above, make sure you do the ride in shorts you're used to, rather than brand new unworn ones (and don't forget a clean pair each day).


----------



## Ajay (26 Jul 2011)

Cycling day after day is really about conditioning and pacing rather than just fitness. The only way to get your body in the right condition is to put the hours in on the bike. You've got to get your bum and saddle "tuned-in", and wrists, neck and lower back etc all used to hours in strange positions. 100 mile a day is easy enough if you're prepared, and if you pace yourself sensibly (ie slowly), take all day, eat and sleep well you should be able to carry on indefinitley!
I cycled 100+ miles a day for a week across France in June, carrying my 16st7lb and panniers, with no problems, yet I really struggle with a 10km run, it's all about conditioning!!


----------



## betty swollocks (26 Jul 2011)

Get a decent, comfortable road bike and ride ride ride. Get the miles in!
Get your diet right and your hydration. Drink loads, as on a bike, the air rush evaporates your sweat, so you're not so aware just how much fluid you are losing.


----------



## Chris.IOW (26 Jul 2011)

Have to echo everyone else. Being fit does not automatically equate to bike strength and fitness. That said with the time comitted to training I could see you getting there. 

I got on the bike for the first time in March and am up to doing 100 mile rides now, (like you I was fit from other exercise) have done a weekend of riding that distance each day bit no more than two days.

I'd recommend getting lots of miles and time in the saddle in, I like spin classes of time is short as a good way of getting some time in turning the pedals.

There isn't going to be a quick way though, it's going to take time in the saddle.


----------



## captainhastings (26 Jul 2011)

I cycled last summer then spent the winter training for an ultra run and have now gone back too the cycling.
I have noticed a massive difference in my cycling I can handle hills with ease that killed me last year. But I think the weight loss is the main benefit and I guess the cardio has helped. But i think as said above just cycle cycle to get used too it the same as you would run run


----------



## marzjennings (26 Jul 2011)

Just riding on Saturdays is not going to cut it, regardless of distance. You'll need to ride 2-3 times a week at least to work up the stamina. 

You may be fit enough today to ride a 100miles in a day if you pace yourself, but I doubt you'll able to ride the next day.

I'd drop the 5k's from the week and replace them with 1 hour rides instead.

A good saddle and shorts will help cushion your meat and veg, but nothing beats getting the miles in and developing a leather hide.


----------



## sayek1 (26 Jul 2011)

I did 600 miles in 6.5 days in June across the length and breadth of Scotland - including 30,000 ft of climbing. All on a 50lbish road bike & panniers/kit

I am 40 something and weigh 15+ stone. Only been cycling a couple of years, but its all about conditioning. I have mates who are ultra fit runners, but its a different set of muscles - hill walking is the nearest to it if you want to cross train as well as cycling. The runners struggle to do much more than 20miles on a bike without a lot of practice.

Whilst I didnt get as much training in as I wanted I was doing up to 3x40mile commutes a week (20miles each way) two spin classes (often as well as the commute) plus a good 30-60mile ride at weekends. I didn't manage this all of the weeks weeks but tried to do it as much as possible for the last couple of months. Managed 1 x 100mile sportive about a month before the trip.

On the ride it was tough, but averaging about 13-14mph throughout the day meant it was always achieveable - avge would have been higher if it werent for the hills which were a struggle with my weight & kit - but was never defeated.

By the last day my (and one of the other two guys) bodies were craving for a rest - I couldn't get my heart rate up and my body was restricting me doing anything too much.

In summary though, with your age, plenty of training, a bit less kit (I took way too much) and less hills it should be doable without too much trouble - be prepared to take a rest if necessary.

As an aside I got my eating very wrong - managed to convince myself I needed to eat all day (sweets, cakes, full-fat coke, tea & sugar, cooked breakfasts, lunches, dinners etc) and as a result despite burning 4-5k calories a day managed to put on 9lb!!!!

Good luck - for me it was a brilliant experience and I wouldn't hesitate in doing it all again.


----------



## doog (26 Jul 2011)

Try asking on touring forums or LEJOG forums (Land end- John o'Groats). Most of us who have done anything approaching this (Like Sayek) have done it fully loaded with panniers and camping gear ( are you supported??)

What you propose is easily achievable if you take your time. Im 46, prior to my recent trip I was commuting four days a week 8 miles each way and running a couple of times a week (5 miles max). I did a couple of 30 mile day rides and that was it - didnt need any uber training. 

I did 760 miles over 10 days with 600 miles of that being over the last 6. (first stage was high mountains) 29000 foot of ascent in total. (Pyrenees)
Average moving speed was 12 mph for whole trip. 
Tips :

saddle , I took a half broken in Brooks but my arse was broken in years ago.
Shorts : cycling shorts nothing on underneath, alternate between clear pairs...keep spotlessly clean down there.
Vaseline : Despite best efforts still got a bit of rash, use vaseline or assos cream, sudicreme at night will clear things up.
Painkillers: Take some, you will find aches and pains you never knew existed. For me it was a knee problem! Nurofen plus got me home.
Hydration: I had mounts for 3 bottles.

My longest day was 140 miles before camping in a wood at midnight. I didnt take any specialist food / drinks ate tinned stuff from supermarkets and munched on cereal bars during the day with a sandwich for lunch.

All i would say is stop, say every 15 miles, get off the bike, have a drink etc -if you treat the trip as a 'tour' ie enjoy it rather than a endurance exercise you wont have a problem.

Unlike Sayek above I lost weight - 8 pounds!


----------

